# Sync problem with audio and video on a netbook



## Scottish Lass (Jul 26, 2012)

[h=6]Tech-savvy friends, help me out, please. I have an older netbook (Asus/XP/Firefox) that suddenly will not sync video and audio unless it's actively charging. Diagnosis, anyone?

The first person who says anything about a Mac product can pay for it. [/h]


----------



## Jake (Jul 26, 2012)

Check the power save settings. I don't have an XP computer available now, but right click on your battery icon and see if there are seperate options for the processing power on battery versus plugged into the wall. Changing on battery to "high preformance" should probably help.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 26, 2012)

Jake, is this a sign my battery may be getting too old/weak to do what it did just fine a month ago? I have checked for driver updates (none needed), Flash is current, etc.


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I was going to say get a mac but lol


----------



## JoannaV (Jul 26, 2012)

Slightly off-topic, but my husband's Mac needs to be plugged in to work. Every computer gets old 
Hopefully someone can help you out.


----------



## SRoper (Jul 26, 2012)

Scottish Lass said:


> Jake, is this a sign my battery may be getting too old/weak to do what it did just fine a month ago? I have checked for driver updates (none needed), Flash is current, etc.



I think Jake gave the likely solution. Laptops have a power saving mode that they go into when they are running on battery. This could limit the CPU usage which might affect video playback, especially on an older system. You need to change the power saving mode. I don't have XP, but there should be some sort of advanced setting for maximum processor state that you'll want to set for 100%. Actually, it I remember correctly there is a slider that says something like "power saving" on one end and "maximum performance" on the other. Set it to "maximum performance."

I don't see how a marginal battery would have any effect.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 26, 2012)

Is it irrelevant that my computer worked fine two weeks ago running Netflix on battery and suddenly doesn't unless it's charging? Just seems kind of sudden to me.


----------



## JoannaV (Jul 26, 2012)

It's possible the settings changed somehow. Weird things like that happen.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 26, 2012)

An FB friend suggesting lowering the quality of the Netflix videos, which worked. Thanks, y'all!


----------

